# Will a 12" CSMS be accurate enough for int/ext trim



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I can only speak for the DeWalt but I’ve used and abused my DW708 (predecessor to the 718) almost daily for years with no problems. I have never had to adjust anything. 

If I ever burn this one up I wouldn’t hesitate buy the 718. I’m not sure if I’d even consider anything else. I have four different yellow saws that have always preformed well for me. :thumbsup:

Yellow drills on the other hand, now that’s a different story.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Kint, Welcome to the Forum

Any of the mentioned SCMS will '_provide accurate enough cuts_' for your application. 
I have a DeWalt 12" slider along with a 12" Delta and 10: Hitachi MS but if I had to do it over i would not be afraid to buy a HF SCMS.

For the HF SCMS I would first get a better blade but that would also be true for any of the Name brands. It only bevels in one direction but you can still bevel in the other direction by reversing the work piece. The only time I've ever had to do a bevel cut on the Dewalt SCMS is on Crown and that for me is rarely.
.


----------



## Hohn (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd recommend against the Bosch 5312 from Lowe's. This is a decontented big box version of the 5412-- the *real* Bosch 12 SCMS. Note the cheaper price of the former vs the latter.

If you can swing it, the new Glide from Bosch is probably the best in the industry-- the design is better in every way that I can tell.

Short of that, the Milwaukee 12" SCMS is a good one, as is the DW718.

I've had good results with many Hitachi tools, but I dislike the vertical grip on their 12" SCMS. I prefer horizontal or (on Bosch) selectable. My Hitachi CMS is a cheap 10" non-slider that does everything I need it to do (replaced my older, nicer DW706).

If you don't absolutely NEED the slider, skip it. Yes it's convenient for lots of things. But a non slider is more accurate, more durable, and is way more portable. If you can get by without the slide, the 12" Bosch and Milwaukee non sliders are first rate, as is whatever replaced my beloved DW706.

Make sure whatever you get has a solid zero-bevel stop at vertical. I was stunned at the Makita LS1016 didn't seem to have this-- I was guessing where vertical way with the thing (or simply wasn't smart enough to figure it out). Big flaw if true. I think the DeWalt's have positive stops at common bevels, including zero. This is *very* important for repeatability.

JMO


----------



## mveach (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a $200 kolbalt that I use to cut 23-1/4" wide cuts in plywood for cabinets by flipping the boards. Sears has a couple of good ones for under $300. If you take the time to set them up properly, and use a good blade, they will give good results. Even with blades you don't have to spend a lot. The Dewalt Precision Trim is a very good blade with almost no splintering in cross grain plywood cuts. If you can afford the best then go for it. If not, don't fret. You can still do excellent work.


----------

